# The AMSOIL CTD Saga Continues



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Last time he sent oil in for analysis at 65,500 miles people could scarcely believe their eyes, yet the lab said "re-sample in 7500 miles." Brad knows AMSOIL is made of pixie dust, unicorn tears, and Abe Lincoln's beard hairs, brewed in an oak barrel made from the remnants of the USS Liberty, so he went to 75,377 miles (on the same oil) and sent the oil in again for analysis.

Brad has officially gone TEN TIMES as long on an oil change as the manufacturer recommends thanks to the robust additives and high quality base oils of AMSOIL European Formula synthetic engine oil.

Tuned CTD, only filter changes and topping off for the last 75,377 miles. Anyone want to take bets on what they'll say on the next report?

Only thing really remarkable about this analysis is viscosity. For the first time, we see viscosity flagged, although it's still normal. Oxidation and soot accumulation is beginning to take its toll as the oil filter isn't able to capture contaminants below ~25 microns. As a result, viscosity has cleared the 12.5 cSt threshold into SAE-40 territory. His oil is officially a 5W-40, although still notably "thinner" than most 5W-40 oils are when new. 

Silver was flagged, cause unknown, although I occasionally see 1-2ppm on some reports with this oil which promptly goes away. Base number continues to slowly creep downward, but Polaris Labs will keep recommending another 7k miles as long as that stays above 2.0. Oxidation may be the first metric to give him a reason to change it? 

Actual wear was SO little that some of the particle counts went down! The reason for this is that some oil is lost over the duration, and topping off dilutes that. Just goes to show that the engine wears less than it burns. Fantastic. 

Will he make it to 100k?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Extraordinary!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

thats normal for a diesel


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boraz said:


> thats normal for a diesel


Not without bypass filtration on a 5 quart sump. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

How much does the analysis cost?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sailurman said:


> How much does the analysis cost?


Here you go:

https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...st-kit-ups-pre-paid/?code=KIT02-EA&zo=5224266

The UPS prepaid is the one you want. UPS processes everything much faster than the USPS prepaid kit.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

That is pretty amazing, what effect does Brad’s delete and tune have on the results in your opinion over a stock set up with emissions? 

In addition, I haven’t just changed an oil filter only, but when I do change oil, a fair amount of oil, albeit I am not measuring it, how much oil is he adding when changing filter? I would guess not much, just seems like a lot if it hits the floor or cleaning up with paper towels. Thx


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> That is pretty amazing, what effect does Brad’s delete and tune have on the results in your opinion over a stock set up with emissions?
> 
> In addition, I haven’t just changed an oil filter only, but when I do change oil, a fair amount of oil, albeit I am not measuring it, how much oil is he adding when changing filter? I would guess not much, just seems like a lot if it hits the floor or cleaning up with paper towels. Thx


There is some effect, since he isn't performing regen cycles that have the potential to add fuel to the oil. Otherwise, it's the highway driving that's helping him get so far, which is generally easier on the oil. There's also the fact that it's a diesel, which won't deplete the additive package as quickly. Even on the bone stock diesels, we were still seeing safe intervals well past 15k. 

I would assume somewhere in the range of 1/4 to 1/2 of a quart between these intervals. I'd have to ask him.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My driving is very similiar to Brads, I have a 90 plus mile commute each way 3 to 4 days a week. I should try longer intervals once my warranty is up which isn’t much longer.


----------

